# 2002 Audi A4 Vibration During Idle..... belts?



## RobWydeven (May 14, 2009)

I just purchased this a4 6 speed. The check engine light went on and i replaced 2 coils, (which i understand is a common problem.) But at idle there is a decent vibration that you can feel from inside the car... i wonder if it could be that the belts need to be tightened? What could cause this vibration??? Motor Mounts??? Spark Plugs??? Or is that just a normal 3.0 Audi thing? When I'm driving you don't notice it at all. Just when you are stopped and at idle. Any input would be great thanks!


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2002 Audi A4 Vibration During Idle..... belts? (RobWydeven)*

The 3.0L is silky smooth when running properly.
VAG Scan for misfires and / or consider a new set of plugs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RobWydeven (May 14, 2009)

*Re: 2002 Audi A4 Vibration During Idle..... belts? (GLS-S4)*

i put a new set of plugs in and the vibration is still there....also 2 coils were replaced. Is a VAG scan for vw's and audi's ???? or is a regular code reader that you can get scanned for free at auto zone??? does the check engine light have to be on for it to pick up the codes???? I have owned this car for a month I love it to death...but this vibration is getting old....its not a hard shake...its enough of a vibration that when you are sitting at idle and have your arms down on the door and the council, you can notice your arms moving....AGHHGHH sorry for the long annoying dragging post! any help would be greatly appreciated and thanks for the last reply.!>!>!>!>


----------



## Dubbinjet1.8t (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: 2002 Audi A4 Vibration During Idle..... belts? (RobWydeven)*

dude im having the same ****ing problem, went down to waterfest over the weekend it drove like sex down there. on the back i was ripping it with like 30 other cars, got home the day im geting the same vibration... i think its the coils or the injector... im bringin it to my guy tom... ill let you know what happens.... if you found out what you problem was post back im dealing with this virbration ether man if f- ing beat


----------



## Dubbinjet1.8t (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: 2002 Audi A4 Vibration During Idle..... belts? (Dubbinjet1.8t)*

i dunno if you got this problem fixed but it is possible to be cracked fly wheel...


----------



## Brecken (Sep 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubbinjet1.8t* »_i dunno if you got this problem fixed but it is possible to be cracked fly wheel... 


i had this happen tp me...it was the SUCK...guess its a common problem?


----------



## RobWydeven (May 14, 2009)

what is the suck????


----------



## RobWydeven (May 14, 2009)

by the way dubbinjet i didnt get it fixed yet...i replaced coils plugs and still having the problem


----------



## Brecken (Sep 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

"the suck" is internetz speak for "it sucked" dont get me started with 1337.....


----------

